# Flowering Day 65..Done?



## accid (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello all. I just have a simple question. I got some indica that are just about finished. As of today they are on day 65 (9 weeks and 2 days)yet the trichomes are clear/cloudy... very very few are opaque. The thing is that on the seed package it says 50-54 days (8weeks) to harvest. I am about 10 days over that period. 

I know that i should harvest based on what type of high i am looking for but my concern is that i may be waiting too long and the thc begins to break down. I would absolutely love a few suggestions regarding the extend of time going over the suggest harvest time frame. Also my other question is if I wait until 50% opaque, will that substantially decrease the head high?

The plants are mazar x black domina. and the other is northern lights x skunk. Soil based.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

There is a thread on how to determine what high you would prefer depending on the trich colour. 
Is it day 65 in flower or from when plant broke ground? 
What light schedule are you using? 
Have you checked in more than one place on the plant? (top and bottom)


----------



## accid (Jan 27, 2011)

Jericho, since i started flower period...12/12. It is still under 12/12 as it has always been during the flowering period. During the veg period it was on 24 hours a day for 4 weeks. Yes I have checked the upper and lower buds. I pretty much checked a bunch of varying branches throughout the plant; i did this to the other as well. Same outcome which is clear/cloudy. 

I did read multiple threads on harvesting time in regards to the trichomes under the harvest section. I read in a few posts that stated one must be careful not to go beyond the harvest window as it will start to degrade the THC and that is precisely my concern. If i wait a few more days that will put me at 10 weeks which from what i have been reading is quite extensive for a pure indica and will absolutely degrade the THC levels. So that is why I am a bit confused as to whether or not I should just chop them now or keep waiting for opaque trichomes.

Jericho, (and others whom are reading), if I were to let to go further and they develop 50% opaque or more, will that decrease the head high substantially? I know that it will increase the body high (more opaque = body high/couchlock) but will this also decrease the head high?


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 27, 2011)

Go by the trichs and forget what it says on the packet. Or, add a couple of weeks, like where you are.

Yes to your last question.

BTW, my indica takes closer to 10 weeks. You're GTG

Wet


----------



## accid (Jan 27, 2011)

It is currently on week 9 and two days. I havent given it any nutes since the start of week 7. The solar leaves and the rest of them are basically turning very yellow and dying. Had i known i would be stretching it to week 10 I would have given them nutes into the 8th week. Im guessin.g I should NOT give them nutes at this point? What are your thoughts? I may be pushing them into the start of week 10 which is only 5 days away.


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 27, 2011)

No, I wouldn't give any nutes at this late date. You should be just days from chop.

If you run the strain again, you'll have a better idea of when to stop nutes.

Wet


----------



## accid (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, This is actually my 2nd run with these two strains and last go they were 50% opaque by the middle of week 8 so this round it has threw me off quite a bit!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello Accid 

Seed descriptions are based on perfect growing situations such as a laboratory or similar with everything dialled in perfect.

Do you grow in a perfect environment?

Nor does anyone else 

2 weeks maybe 3 past the seed description is quite normal.

Give the plant no feed, it is too late.

Clear cloudy is approx where you want to be, maybe cloudy and not clear but not opaque.

I suggest taking a sample and drying it quickly so you can sample the bud as it is now.

If you take a bud towards the top it will let you know what the top of the plant is like, if this is what you want, then take the top 1/3 of the plant and wait 3-4 days then take the middle 1/3 of the plant then wait a week and take the bottom 1/3 of the plant.

Only a sample will tell you if the plant is where you want her to be, looking at the colour of the trich will tell you nothing apart from the colour of the trich.

eace:


----------



## niteshft (Jan 27, 2011)

:yeahthat: :goodposting:


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2011)

I have flipped girls who took about a week to actually "flip"....and others that responded in a cpl days...those flowering times that are provided by breeders are really nothing but a rough approximation. Checking your trichs and sampling some bud like Hippy suggests are the only true way to know when the plant is done to *your* liking....buzzes are highly subjective to the user. One persons good buzz might someone else's mediocre or even a buzz leading towards paranoia.


----------

